# Personal Financial Planning Software



## oxygen (20 Aug 2009)

Hey. 

Has anyone got a recommendation for software to help planning personal finances. Something along the lines of Mint in the US. If it could plug into personal bank accounts, that would be hugely useful, its the ATM transactions that I need to start keeping track of. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## galwegian44 (20 Aug 2009)

Oxygen - if your only requirement is to track/monitor certain types of transactions on your current account then you should sign up for your bank's online access.

This will allow you to view the transactions and even download to a spreadsheet to facilitate filtering, sorting etc. May be a cheaper solution for you.



oxygen said:


> Hey.
> 
> Has anyone got a recommendation for software to help planning personal finances. Something along the lines of Mint in the US. If it could plug into personal bank accounts, that would be hugely useful, its the ATM transactions that I need to start keeping track of.
> 
> Thanks in advance


----------



## oxygen (21 Aug 2009)

galwegian44 said:


> Oxygen - if your only requirement is to track/monitor certain types of transactions on your current account then you should sign up for your bank's online access.
> 
> This will allow you to view the transactions and even download to a spreadsheet to facilitate filtering, sorting etc. May be a cheaper solution for you.




Im with AIB online, and I use that. 
Do you know do they allow you to download a spread sheet?


----------



## galwegian44 (24 Aug 2009)

Oxygen - I'm with the NIB and they have this functionality on their online offering but I don't know the situation with the AIB. Can anyone else help here? This is basic functionality so I would be surprised if it wasn't available. Might be worth checking out the functionality on screen or giving their customer support a call.

Good luck.



oxygen said:


> Im with AIB online, and I use that.
> Do you know do they allow you to download a spread sheet?


----------



## nmesisca (26 Aug 2009)

I have checked with AIB a while ago and they do not provide ANY exporting functionality at the moment. The only choice you seem to have is to copy and paste in an excel sheet manually, but its not really the same..


----------



## DrMoriarty (26 Aug 2009)

It's not that hard, though, once you establish a template that suits what you want to do with the data.

NIB still seem to have a distinct edge over their competitors in terms of the functionality of their online banking.


----------

